# 370Z - Not A GTR But Worthy Of The Badge



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

So my GTR is still being sorted and should get it back next week but I went up to pick up my 370Z loaner from my HPC.

I was thinking . . . "mmmm 350Z with a bit more poke, should be ok"

**** ME - It is awesomely awesome. I am stunned what a good bit of kit it is. I got the flappy paddle version and it is epic. The gear box is great, the power is pretty impressive with heaps of low down grunt. The balance and grip is million miles from the old 350 - how this came second to a Cayman I do not know - it is had just a little more power it would rival my old 997. The brakes work really well and the steering is nice and tight with great feedback.

I know the gearbox is not a DCT unit but damn!! its good - like SMG without the bang, in auto mode you flick the paddles to take control but if you then start to drive normally it will switch back to auto mode or you can select manual and then have full control 100% of the time - it is really good.

The engine note is nice and deep and the sound inside the car is perfect - not too loud but not too quiet. The cabin is a very nice place to be with a good sound system and the Nissan "I-Drive" is better than the BMW I-Drive. 

All in all it is a belter and for 32K for the lairy yellow one with black stripes in a total bargain.

I will post up some pictures tomorrow but I am really impressed - well done Nissan.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Malcolm (*blue34*) and I were given one by NMGB to drive alongside a GTR from Lands End to John O'Groats last year. There are some pictures in the gallery plus a write up of the trip in *Total Nissan *magazine and a separate review of the car in the same magazine the following month. There is also a full review in the next edition of *Sky Lines magazine*


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

What did you think of it?

Kp


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

*370Z loaner*

I agree , Had a loaner while the GT-R had its bumpers painted white , my fav bit was the drifting , with free tyres :chuckle::chuckle::chuckle::chuckle:


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

kpkpkp said:


> So my GTR is still being sorted and should get it back next week but I went up to pick up my 370Z loaner from my HPC.
> 
> I was thinking . . . "mmmm 350Z with a bit more poke, should be ok"
> 
> ...


it's good on track too :chuckle:

blue one, right?


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

LOL - Blue one indeed!!!!

Kp


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

kpkpkp said:


> What did you think of it?


Fantastic! A million miles better than the 350Z. Shorter, wider, better traction and altogether much more fun


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Yeah my mate has a 350Z and is after a 370Z and said the same thing - I loved my 350Z when I first got it in 2004 but the 370Z is another level all together.

Kp


----------



## CJay (Mar 23, 2008)

I Test drove a Manual & Auto 370Z with my Son who wants one badly :chuckle: and also had the White Auto from Westway when my GTR was in for a service :thumbsup: Great fun cars to drive :chuckle: I drove the 350Z in Germany when I went to drive the GTR (Race Academy) and they are great too but the 370Z is definatly a step up and I think better looking all round :chuckle: If I didnt have my GTR I may of been tempted :bowdown1:

Nissan are doing some great things at the mo :thumbsup: 

We Are Traitors :bowdown1::bowdown1:

CJ


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

only downsides:
heater controls etc. are more design than functionality
too much rear tyre/road noise


----------



## seagull (Jan 15, 2007)

i think the 370z is :thumbsup: way better then my 350z


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Had that blue 370Z from Westover and it was great fun...when I had it the roads were damp and it was so playful and tail happy!


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

I have never had such a tail happy car but in a fun way, even my old S14a 200SX was not this tail happy. I saw the yellow one with black stripes at Westover and I have to say I was well impressed.

It is a great car.

Kp


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

kpkpkp said:


> I have never had such a tail happy car but in a fun way, even my old S14a 200SX was not this tail happy. I saw the yellow one with black stripes at Westover and I have to say I was well impressed.
> 
> It is a great car.
> 
> Kp


Hope they have changed the black stickers on that one...really bad bubbling on the bonnet which spoiled the finish...was my old GTR still for sale in the showroom or have they shifted it yet? (Titanium with grey)


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Have had both and loved my beautful YELLOW 350Z "S" Tune mainley because it had been breathed on by a certain Mr Rob and was pushing 330bhp. Drove the 370Z at the Nissan race academy and gave it some serious abuse and it seemed to like it and came back for more, so I gave it more! LOL Nice tidy lil (super) car


----------



## kpkpkp (Dec 1, 2007)

Henry 145 said:


> Hope they have changed the black stickers on that one...really bad bubbling on the bonnet which spoiled the finish...was my old GTR still for sale in the showroom or have they shifted it yet? (Titanium with grey)


Still for sale - I take the black one in your sig is your new one.

Kp


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

kpkpkp said:


> Still for sale - I take the black one in your sig is your new one.
> 
> Kp


No I just like the one in the picture...my new one is Titatium again with black rather than grey interior...hides the marks much better!


----------

